# Schwinn 1936-37 Liberty Motorbike on EBAY



## miller32 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170613600688&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2011)

Incredible bike! I owned it for a few minutes, hehe


----------

